# GSD's, Collars, and Neck Sizes - Oh my!



## Ruff (Jun 13, 2013)

This is a multiple part question, so please bear with me. 

I am looking to invest in a high end adult collar for my male GSD. I was wondering if many people have found success with a flat leather collar? I am concerned for both comfort and coat quality.

My pup still has some growing to do, so I was curious to what the average neck size of an adult male GSD was? I know there is a number of variables that come into play here, so a rough estimate would suffice.

Thanks, as always!


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I think most people enjoy rolled leather collars the best here, at least that's what i've gathered.

I dont know anything about average sizes, O:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

For flat collars, I like my rolled leather. It looks extremely classy and elegant on them and doesn't damage the fur.

I also have a few 1" leather collars I use for special events and outings but usually just stick with my fursaver on most occasions.


----------



## Jamie2337 (Jun 26, 2012)

I love these! Not super "high-end" but very high quality! SmartPak Soft Padded Leather Dog Collar - Dog Collars, Leashes & Harnesses from SmartPak Equine


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I just deal with the broken fur and like the 1.5" flat collars on my GSD. His neck is about 18" at 3 years old and 95lbs.


----------



## boygeorge (Jul 2, 2013)

I was able to dig an old thread here about collar size, check this out:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...e-find/101854-adult-collar-size-question.html


----------

